# Clenbuterol



## Tabatha (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm 17 weeks out for a comp. I'm 135. 16% body fat. Should I wait 8 more weeks to take it and should I quit my creatine if I start it?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Dark sim @MissMartinez


----------

